# Bax*'s Bunny Hunt



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I went to southern Utah to do some bunny bustin' over the weekend. Only saw 6 (shot 5 of em) but last summer I shot a little over 30 in the same area in 2 days (did I kill too many over the summer?). But I also noticed they werent hanging out in the same areas as they were over the summer. They were on hill sides, not in washes and ravines like normal, and they didnt just jump up real quick like normal either. You almost had to step on them to get them to run.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaaa, so that is what a rabbit looks like . Pay attention .45, next time out, that's what we should look for :lol: . Nice pics. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaaa, so that is what a rabbit looks like . Pay attention .45, next time out, that's what we should look for :lol: . Nice pics. 8)


I noticed that !!! :shock:

Look at that High-Dollar rifle Bax* uses on them rabbits...maybe that's our problem Al, we use low-dollar rifles..... :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't be fooled fellas! He used Golden Boy, his .22 Mag and his Citori to clean up on them rabbits. Yep, that's what they look like. He keeps telling me I need to come along with him. I guess since he's found the bunnies I should actually go!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice man. Not many people out hunting right now. Great pics and sweet report. Were you calling coyotes too?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Tried calling in yotes too with the ol Fox Pro. Didnt get a yip or anything. I even gutted the three jacks on my tailgate to use as a lure of sorts, nothin. I did however call in what looked to be a small bobcat but it was super far away so I couldnt get a great look at it. And he finally lost interest and left. But it was just fun to be out and away from the city


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Dude, we really need to go hunting. 
I am going nuts stuck here in this house. Being unemployed takes all the fun out of life, I swear. At least once the unemployment stops paying. 

AL & .45, I am pretty sure we decided that those animals were imaginary, didn't we? -#&#*!-

I hate it when that happens. :wink:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Artoxx,

I'm always down for a bunny bustin adventure. Only prob is I cant seem to find a decent place up near SLC. Chaser and I went out two weeks ago on the way to Fish Springs, and saw two. But they were so far away that we didnt even have a chance.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Artoxx,
> 
> I'm always down for a bunny bustin adventure. Only prob is I cant seem to find a decent place up near SLC. Chaser and I went out two weeks ago on the way to Fish Springs, and saw two. But they were so far away that we didnt even have a chance.


Uh.....Fish Springs is really not by Salt Lake... :roll: :roll:

*OOO* *OOO*


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

all right .45 you're right! But it was a reasonable distance. We didnt get super close to Fish Springs, we were out by the Pony Express way station and some of the side roads. When I was a little tike, they were all over that area. Especially Faust. Now you'd be lucky to see a tweety bird out there.

it used to be like this out there


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

_(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> all right .45 you're right! But it was a reasonable distance. We didnt get super close to Fish Springs, we were out by the Pony Express way station and some of the side roads. When I was a little tike, they were all over that area. *Especially Faust*. Now you'd be lucky to see a tweety bird out there.


Same as us guy's.....we didn't see nuthin !!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know what the factors are, but the Jack Rabbit population sems to be way down in North Western Utah. (Boxelder County).

Yesterday, party of three; we hunted around Kelton. Made 5 hikes in different areas of about a mile or more each. Went west as far as the Hogups. Saw one smashed on the road on the way out there. Saw one a coyote had finished off. Saw two in the headlights on the way home after getting skunked. This beats all. I have never seen the day you couldn't warm up your barrel out in North Western Utah. That is, till now.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

SO what do you guys do with the rabbits that you kill?
I dont know how to cook Jack rabbits, my uncle used to make chili with them but that is all, I have tried to eat the back straps but they taste like liver.
only reason that I am asking is that I only shoot cotton tail's, now that is good eating anyway that you cook them is the right way.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

12many said:


> SO what do you guys do with the rabbits that you kill?


I dont eat the jacks. I leave 'em for the birds and yotes.. nothin' goes to waste.

Now as far as those cottons, they're good scarfin' right there. :wink:

sawsman


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm sure you'd catch syphylis if you ate those things. Jacks arent for eatin. Coyote food. Definitely not for me -)O(-


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Tularemia maybe, but not so likely to catch the syph. :lol: 
You get that from eating improperly cleaned and cared for BEAVER, not rabbit. Though *maybe* bunny. :wink:

I have eaten younger smaller sized jacks in the winter when the diseased ones have died off, and they were okay, nothing like cottontails, and not even as good as snowshoe hares, but okay. I am sure that they could be cooked some way that would make them good, I just did it over a campfire with not nearly enough spices. Never mind moisture.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Artoxx said:


> Tularemia maybe, but not so likely to catch the syph. :lol:
> You get that from eating improperly cleaned and cared for BEAVER, not rabbit. Though *maybe* bunny. :wink:


Artoxx you crack me up


----------

